# easements



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a formula for a sort of easement using Fast Tracks Sweep Sticks? Say I want a HO 32 inch radius curve with some easement but not a true easement to save space. I am thinking something using 1 10" segment for each curve part such as 37-34-32-32-32 etc. or should there be greater differences? Like 44-36-32-32-32 or something in-between? Smaller increments take only a little more space than a single 32" radius curve.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Honestly, to keep your sanity and to keep you moving forward, don't overthink this...unless you're an engineering type who wants to craft a true cubic spiral curve. Take your flex track lengths and make them meet in a curve. Toward the tails, the outer limits of the curve, they'll form a close approximation of a cubic spiral all on their own. It's one of the beauties of using flex track. Try it...you'll like it.

So, for the middle quarter-to-third of the curve, place the tracks over the curve's centerline as it should be. Outward, on either side, let the flex show you how to do it. Anchor the flex as it falls naturally there using track nails. Then ballast as soon as you have it all in place, let the ballast harden, and you have your curved tracks ready to drill and wire.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with mesenteria: it is possible to WAAAY overthink this. Use the Sweepsticks to maintain the proper radius in the center 70%-ish of your curve's arc, and just freehand the rest. It doesn't have to be micrometrically precise. In fact, for a broader curve like you're using, it probably doesn't need an easement at all.


----------

